# MD. 2021 summer



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

It looks like the summer mushrooms are starting good luck to all...


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Went out today with hopes of chants and trumps. No luck with them but not empty handed ..


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Anyone have any idea what these are or were? Not really an expert. Both around and at the base of dead ash tree


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

I think they are hen of the woods but like I say definitely not an expert


----------



## jg010682 (May 16, 2016)

I think that is berkleys polipore but you should probably get some more opinions on that im no expert on them but i pick alot of hens up here in mn and that dont look like the hens we have here


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

jg010682 said:


> I think that is berkleys polipore but you should probably get some more opinions on that im no expert on them but i pick alot of hens up here in mn and that dont look like the hens we have here


Thanks for your input much appreciated. Just trying to learn some more mushrooms.


----------



## jg010682 (May 16, 2016)

here is some picks of the hens we have up here


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Those definitely look different. I believe I have seen those as well. I don’t really hunt many mushrooms other than chickens and morels. Just happened to see these while in the woods and was curious. I looked at pics of berkleys polypore and they do look similar.


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

Kbshroom said:


> Those definitely look different. I believe I have seen those as well. I don’t really hunt many mushrooms other than chickens and morels. Just happened to see these while in the woods and was curious. I looked at pics of berkleys polypore and they do look similar.


Those are without a doubt Bondarzewia berkeleyi. Agree with @jg010682. Nice pics, Happy 🍄 Hunting!


----------



## TimG (Mar 12, 2020)

They are Griffola frondosa, otherwise known a chicken of the woods. Their color can change with age or location. Here's a link to Berkleys polypore: Bondarzewia berkeleyi (MushroomExpert.Com)


----------



## jg010682 (May 16, 2016)

TimG griffolia fonderosa is hen of the woods


----------



## TimG (Mar 12, 2020)

You're absolutely right. I used to get them mixed up long, long ago but now it was just writing before thinking. Foot in mouth.


----------



## Phidippus (Apr 1, 2017)

Kbshroom said:


> Anyone have any idea what these are or were? Not really an expert. Both around and at the base of dead ash tree
> View attachment 40592
> View attachment 40593


Definitely Berkeley's polypore, Bondarzewia 
berkeleyi. I collect many hen-of-the-woods/maitake, Grifola frondosa, every fall 
(Oct) in KY. It grows on our farm and is my favorite edible mushroom other than morels. Its "caps" are much smaller and thinner than Berkeley's polypore--similar to feathers on a hen (or cock)--thus the name.


----------



## TimG (Mar 12, 2020)

I only scrolled up to post number 7 which are hen of the woods. Post number 3 are Berkelys


----------

